# Violent Criminals beware!



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

People in Utah County will shoot you! ---------SS


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

And the cops will shoot the non violent ones and your dogs.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kill all the dogs and criminals. Makes me proud to live in ut county.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Skally said:


> And the cops will shoot the non violent ones and your dogs.


Do you mean the non violent ones that are swinging a sword?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Do you mean the non violent ones that are swinging a sword?
> 
> ⫸


Or the non violent one that try to break down a door then scales a second story balcony trying to gain entry. He didn't have a weapon so he was clearly non violent. I'm certain if the trigger happy homeowner would have asked nicely the crazed criminal would have just left. Or he should have tried to wound him or taze him. Time to riot!! Watch out SW and Cabelas!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope that the good citizens who took action get the help that they need to get over the unfortunate situations that involved taking someone's life. No matter what the circumstances it has to be difficult to cope. I also hope that these individuals feel the overwhelming thankfulness and support of the community and that law enforcement treats them with the upmost respect while conducting the necessary investigations.-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> People in Utah County will shoot you! ---------SS


Yep us Utah county folks are fed up with the cops having all the fun and we want some too !!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yep us Utah county folks are fed up with the cops having all the fun and we want some too !!!!!


I know where a couple dogs are. You interested in trampling some people's rights?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Some punk banging on your door, trying to gain unwanted entry, climbing to the next story and rattling on that door is probably not your clergyman coming over to give you a green jello and carrot desert and see how you're doing. He probably wants to harm you. I applaud the homeowner for defending his castle and everyone who might be in his home at the time.
The same goes for the CCW holder who thunder-dicked the carjacker the other day.


----------

